# Nice price on a LP Standard Faded



## StevieMac

Probably not a screaming deal but seems pretty decent for a nice looking LP: GIBSON Les Paul Standard Faded Honeyburst with gibson hardcase | Guitars | Calgary | Kijiji


----------



## Roryfan

Not an overly desirable LP IMO since that’s a 2011. By that time Gibson had dropped the prices & specs on Std. Faded LPs. The early ones (2005-2008) were LP Stds. with a satin nitro finish, swiss cheese weight relief & super flamey tops. The guitar in the ad sold new for $1599 & has modern weight relief (IME those guitars lack the “balls“ a good LP has). You can see the top for yourself.

The early ones are sought out by Larry Corsa who does a few upgrades & resells them as a Peter Green tribute.


----------



## Roryfan

Found a couple pics of my ‘05 Std. Faded (50s neck). Bought it new for $2249 and later traded it with @Sweeney7 towards a ‘74 Custom. Installed a lightweight aluminium tailpiece & pulled the zebra Burstbucker Pro V pickups in favour of a set of Classic 57s with the neck magnet flipped for Peter Green tone. The tops on the Faded series were nowhere near as nice from ‘09 onwards.


----------



## StevieMac

Roryfan said:


> Not an overly desirable LP IMO since that’s a 2011. By that time Gibson had dropped the prices & specs on Std. Faded LPs. The early ones (2005-2008) were LP Stds. with a satin nitro finish, swiss cheese weight relief & super flamey tops. The guitar in the ad sold new for $1599 & has modern weight relief (IME those guitars lack the “balls“ a good LP has). You can see the top for yourself.
> 
> The early ones are sought out by Larry Corsa who does a few upgrades & resells them as a Peter Green tribute.


Yup, just goes to show you how _little_ I know about modern Gibson content, especially in the LP realm. This info is appreciated.


----------



## tomee2

What Roryfan says is spot on.
I think this was one of the Canada only Long McQuad faded Traditionals that for some reason the Gibson sn comes out as "Standard Faded". Huge discussion on one of les paul sites about it. They had plain tops, were several hundred bucks less then typical Traditionals when new, and at the time flippers were trying to resell them on Reverb for $2500US trying to tie them into the first bunch of Standard Fadeds with real nice tops. 
$1500 was a good price. Lately they seem to sell fast under $1700 but sit if over $2k. But that might be changing with the market. Its one of those I watch out for because I'd like one (The huge flame tops are beautiful but not for me). But with 3 really nice Strats and a LP Studio why do I need yet another guitar to play badly on??


----------



## Diablo

I used to have a faded trad L&M model.
Honestly it was a really nice guitar...and I own a historic Makeover R8.
Only sold it bc I had too many at the time and Im not really a plaintop guy.
If you can find one at a good price id highly recommend it as a great bang for the buck guitar.


----------



## colchar

Roryfan said:


> Not an overly desirable LP IMO since that’s a 2011. By that time Gibson had dropped the prices & specs on Std. Faded LPs. The early ones (2005-2008) were LP Stds. with a satin nitro finish, swiss cheese weight relief & super flamey tops. The guitar in the ad sold new for $1599 & has modern weight relief (IME those guitars lack the “balls“ a good LP has). You can see the top for yourself.
> 
> The early ones are sought out by Larry Corsa who does a few upgrades & resells them as a Peter Green tribute.


No, those did not have modern weight relief. They had swiss cheese weight relief. I had a couple of them, including one that I would love to find and buy back.

The one that I wish I could buy back had a flamey top, a satin nitro finish, and the only difference between it and the earlier runs were the pickups (which I quickly replaced). The 2011 were also Standards according to Gibson, it was L&M who called them Traditionals. Personally, I'd listen to the manufacturer on that rather than the retailer.

There is a long thread about these models over at the Les Paul forum in which a few of us did some major digging and research with Gibson to get all the info possible on the 2011 models.


----------



## colchar

tomee2 said:


> What Roryfan says is spot on.
> I think this was one of the Canada only Long McQuad faded Traditionals that for some reason the Gibson sn comes out as "Standard Faded".



See my post above. It comes out that way because that is what Gibson called them. According to Gibson, they are Standards, not Traditionals. The 'Traditional' thing came from L&M. 

I was a big contributor to the thread you mentioned, and got the majority of my info directly from Gibson.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

This one just popped up in Ottawa a few minutes ago with no price...









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca














I messaged him asking about the pickups since they came with zebra Burstbuckers. They’ve been replaced with Dimarzios and the electronics “upgraded”. I told him he may want to put that in the ad since he mentions “investment” a couple times. He said he’d add it so if it’s in there by the time you read it...

And BTW, he’s asking $2500.


----------



## Diablo

Investment dollars for investment grade guitars. dimarzio upgrade? Meh..im out.


----------



## Roryfan

Pretty sure the L&M Faded Traditionals are a different guitar from the 2009 and onwards Std. Fadeds. IIRC the Trads did not have any weight relief and the Stds. went from swiss cheese to modern weight relief in ‘09.

At the time, the L&M Faded Trads were as close as you could get to an R8 spec without paying CS bucks, which is likely why they became so highly regarded.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Also, as far as the original run of faded Standards, I think it was only the 2005 with no weight relief. After that, they were chambered.


----------



## Roryfan

2manyGuitars said:


> Also, as far as the original run of faded Standards, I think it was only the 2005 with no weight relief. After that, they were chambered.


My ‘05 was swiss-cheesed.


----------



## pat6969

Considering the prices of new Gibsons, anything under 2K for a bound LP is a steal!!


----------



## tomee2

Roryfan said:


> Pretty sure the L&M Faded Traditionals are a different guitar from the 2009 and onwards Std. Fadeds. IIRC the Trads did not have any weight relief and the Stds. went from swiss cheese to modern weight relief in ‘09.
> 
> At the time, the L&M Faded Trads were as close as you could get to an R8 spec without paying CS bucks, which is likely why they became so highly regarded.


I agree.. its hard to tell from just pictures sometimes too. Well, I can't anyway...
But there's something about the LM guitars with the serial number, if you call Gibson they say it's a Standard Faded..or least the dudes on mylespaul have reported that happening..


----------



## colchar

Roryfan said:


> Pretty sure the L&M Faded Traditionals are a different guitar from the 2009 and onwards Std. Fadeds. IIRC the Trads did not have any weight relief and the Stds. went from swiss cheese to modern weight relief in ‘09.
> 
> At the time, the L&M Faded Trads were as close as you could get to an R8 spec without paying CS bucks, which is likely why they became so highly regarded.



The ones that L&M called Tards, and that Gibson called Standards, had swiss cheese weight relief.

Not sure I would say they were anywhere close to R8 spec though because R8s have nickel hardware and the Fadeds had chrome hardware. Then there are the vastly inferior pickups in the Fadeds (I swapped a set of Burstbucker 1&2s into mine and it was a completely different guitar).


----------



## colchar

tomee2 said:


> I agree.. its hard to tell from just pictures sometimes too. Well, I can't anyway...
> But there's something about the LM guitars with the serial number, if you call Gibson they say it's a Standard Faded..or least the dudes on mylespaul have reported that happening..



Check out my posts above. Gibson considers them Standards (I believe the product code also indicated that), but L&M called them Trads (no idea why). 

I was one of the main contributors to the long Faded thread at MLP, and did a bunch of research into these guitars at that time.


----------

